# Perch



## dampeoples (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice dirty water color! I still can't decide if I want the orange pectoral fins or not, I like it like this, though. Got one I painted a while back that works well on all kinds of fish


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2007)

Orange fins all the way :wink:


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 1, 2007)

You da boss BPJ


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks good! Do they have a little Orange on the Belly?


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 1, 2007)

No, perch have it on the fins, I suppose I could add a little bit


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 2, 2007)

very nice. i want one


----------



## little anth (Nov 3, 2007)

are theese for sale?? my home lake is home to nj's state record yellow perch and those would catch some nice bass there. i know theres big fish there because ive caught many fish over 6 the biggest being 7 lbs and have been looking for a good perch crank and have had trouble finding one.


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes! You guys have any preferences as to the body style? If you look on the photo album link, it shows about everything I make. I have a 1/4oz. trap ready to go now, anything else would need to be built/painted, or just painted!


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is what I currently have in cranks, I've got topwater, and some balsa to be released very soon, hopefully be done with everything by Thanksgiving at the latest.


----------



## redbug (Nov 20, 2007)

what depths do these baits run ?
do they have rattles in them?
can you make a sexy shad color?

inquiring minds want to know


Wayne


----------



## little anth (Nov 20, 2007)

have u had sucess with the sexy shad color i got a few and have had no luck with them how do u guys like em


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2007)

little anth said:


> have u had sucess with the sexy shad color i got a few and have had no luck with them how do u guys like em



I have great success with the PC Baits Shad colored baits

Here is one on the PC Baits Shad Crank Bait from the Big D this past summer:


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 20, 2007)

those are some sweet baits very nice


----------



## little anth (Nov 21, 2007)

nice thanks


----------



## shamoo (Nov 21, 2007)

Very Very nice job Mr. dampeoples, 
Mr. Esquired, nice smalley


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 21, 2007)

redbug said:


> what depths do these baits run ?
> do they have rattles in them?
> can you make a sexy shad color?
> 
> ...



Hi Wayne!

The lower bait is like a Norman, so 10-12, the second up is a pointer copy, so 2-5, then the other is 5-6, and finally, the Bandit one is 8-10. Yes, they all have rattles, and I have my own version of sexy shad, but can do a KVD one as well


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2007)

This is his version of sexy shad.


----------

